
Bootstrapping the Smartest Way - aytekin
https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/286173
======
aytekin
"At that point, I was getting paid to develop the product even further while
gaining deeper knowledge about the customers and the market."

This is basically the idea. Do consulting work while bootstrapping your
company but try to do it by finding companies in your target market. This way,
it is not only consulting, you are getting paid to learn the market.

